# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Cheapest place to buy gold bullion online?

## lib3rtarian

I am interested to know of any hidden gems you guys know of, where the price+S&H comes out the cheapest for 1oz gold bars in assay cards (PAMP Suisse, OPM, Sunshine Mint, Perth Mint etc.). In my experience, and I have done a LOT of digging (pun intended), the cheapest I've seen so far is goldmart.com. I have compared prices with several competitors like JM Bullion, DBS Coins, Provident Metals, Amagi Metals, and Apmex, and Gold Mart always seems to be the cheapest. Apmex is always ridiculously high. Gold is after all gold, wherever you buy it from..

Thoughts?

----------


## RickyJ

> Gold is after all gold, wherever you buy it from..


As long as you are sure it is gold and that it is solid gold, otherwise you might be getting ripped off.

----------


## mad cow

Here's a site that tracks a few:
https://comparegoldprices.com

 Also Check the shipping rates,they vary.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> As long as you are sure it is gold and that it is solid gold, otherwise you might be getting ripped off.


All the sites I mentioned are legit.




> Here's a site that tracks a few:
> https://comparegoldprices.com
> 
>  Also Check the shipping rates,they vary.


Good site. Their best price for a 1oz bar was an OPM for $1,217.95 at BGASC and with $12.95 S&H, it comes up to $1230.90. At Gold Mart, it is $1,214.20+$15.95 (S&H)=$1,230.15. Gold Mart still wins, albeit by a small margin.

----------


## specsaregood

> In my experience, and I have done a LOT of digging (pun intended), the cheapest I've seen so far is goldmart.com.


I wouldn't trust them.  I've read a fair number of reports online of people having orders arrive short of product.  I think the company has remedied it all eventually but after much hassle and delay.    That isn't worth a couple bucks to me.




> Gold is after all gold, wherever you buy it from..


Yeah, as long as it actually arrives.

Edit: also, they threaten legal action against forums where people post about their bad experiences with them.

----------


## erowe1

> Also Check the shipping rates,they vary.


This.

Also, look at the different prices they have depending on method of payment. They tend to charge higher premiums if you pay with credit card. And some may be better with one payment method while others are better with another. And you may have one place where their cheaper price requires you to do a bank wire transfer, where others let you send a personal check. If the personal check is a lot more convenient for you, it might be worth a few extra bucks.

And look for sales. I'd say APMEX is usually decent, but you can usually do better. But they also sometimes have specials that give them the edge, like a day of free shipping or something like that.

----------


## cubical

Gainesvillecoins.com

Apmex.com

Providentmetals.com

All are great places to compare. Gainesville usually have the lowest prices of the 3. I believe they all offer free shipping over 5 or 6 thousand dollars. All are fast too.

----------


## mad cow

JM Bullion is offering free shipping throughout the Holidays.
I have dealt with them before and I was always happy with the experience.

http://www.jmbullion.com

----------


## dannno

I like www.amagimetals.com, they take bitcoin as well.

----------

